# Keg Mate



## Disco_tezz (6/3/09)

Hi Guys, 

What i am wanting to know is who makes the following product. Below is a link to the craftbrewer wedsite for the exact product.

http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=1009

I understand that kegmate supply this product but where do they get it from, Or do they actually make it themselves?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Pennywise (6/3/09)

Sorry Disco_tezz not wanting to hi-jack, but also is the kegmate exactly the same as the kegerator from G&G? They look it.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (6/3/09)

Pretty sure they are Wollongong based

Keg Mate
Corrimal East

http://www.kegmate.com.au/

Cheers


----------



## Disco_tezz (6/3/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Sorry Disco_tezz not wanting to hi-jack, but also is the kegmate exactly the same as the kegerator from G&G? They look it.



Yeah its the same one,


----------



## MarkBastard (6/3/09)

Anyone got feedback on the Ebay ones?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-STAINLESS-DOOR-...%3A1|240%3A1308

and

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-KEGERATOR-PRO-B...%3A1|240%3A1308


----------



## blackbock (6/3/09)

Judging by the look of the million or so identical clones available in the US, I'd say the Kegmate is oriental in origin.

Keg King (MCH Australia) had the 3-keg, 2-tap version on eBay recently for $AU 599 including a dual regulator, seems like a good buy compared to the kegmate which is closer to $950 for the same thing without regulator, or Craftbrewer has it for $699 with no tap


----------



## Ross (6/3/09)

Having seen most models on the market, there's a reason that G&G, ourselves & others stock the models we do.

You basically get what you pay for  


Cheers Ross


----------



## blackbock (6/3/09)

Ross said:


> Having seen most models on the market, there's a reason that G&G, ourselves & others stock the models we do.
> 
> You basically get what you pay for
> 
> Cheers Ross



Like most things in life I suppose, but can you confirm who makes the Kegmate, and where they're made Ross?


----------



## MarkBastard (6/3/09)

Reading some feedback from the Ebay ones, one of them comes with a gas bottle but it's not an Australian gas bottle and people are having a very hard time trying to fill them. Something to think about. That said a 3 tap, 2 keg, dual reg one for $599 is a steal. Got more info?


----------



## Batz (6/3/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Reading some feedback from the Ebay ones, one of them comes with a gas bottle but it's not an Australian gas bottle and people are having a very hard time trying to fill them. Something to think about. That said a 3 tap, 2 keg, dual reg one for $599 is a steal. Got more info?




Anyone got one of thses pesky bottles that are not Australian,has the wrong thread and can't be fiilled......for sale? 


Batz


----------



## blackbock (6/3/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Reading some feedback from the Ebay ones, one of them comes with a gas bottle but it's not an Australian gas bottle and people are having a very hard time trying to fill them. Something to think about. That said a 3 tap, 2 keg, dual reg one for $599 is a steal. Got more info?



They aren't showing up on there right now, but were last week. The seller was brewbeeronline. 
When I dug a little deeper, I found the seller was actually www.kegking.com.au. Not sure what their usual price is though.

BB


----------



## Ross (6/3/09)

blackbock said:


> Like most things in life I suppose, but can you confirm who makes the Kegmate, and where they're made Ross?



Blackbock - I don't know the manufacturer as we don't personally import them, but can confirm they are made in China.
China is a large country & the quality of product varies considerably between factories. We had an order of 14 Kegmates for a cluey Customer that put us on hold after seeing the "Ebay" bargins. After recieving one of the Ebay ones & comparing the 2 against each other, we got the sale, despite being 50% more expensive...  
Also had a customer bring in a flow control tap off one of these units to show me - The quality was absolutely appalling & he left with a new Celli. I'm not saying they are all poorly made, just what I've seen so far. If/when i see some that are good value, I'll stock them.


cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (6/3/09)

Ross said:


> Blackbock - I don't know the manufacturer as we don't personally import them, but can confirm they are made in China.
> China is a large country & the quality of product varies considerably between factories. We had an order of 14 Kegmates for a cluey Customer that put us on hold after seeing the "Ebay" bargins. After recieving one of the Ebay ones & comparing the 2 against each other, we got the sale, despite being 50% more expensive...
> Also had a customer bring in a flow control tap off one of these units to show me - The quality was absolutely appalling & he left with a new Celli. I'm not saying they are all poorly made, just what I've seen so far. If/when i see some that are good value, I'll stock them.
> 
> ...




I think we all understand Ross







You have had the two side by side,I doubt anyone else in Australia would have done such a comparison as yet.I am sure your not telling us something we didn't suspect already.

Batz


----------



## ozpowell (6/3/09)

FWIW, I bought a keg mate almost 18 month ago from Craftbrewer and have had no issues with it so far. A quick check of the warranty documentation shows that the manufacturer of the unit is Wilarno Pty Ltd.


----------



## samhighley (6/3/09)

ozpowell said:


> ... shows that the manufacturer of the unit is Wilarno Pty Ltd.



A quick lookup of Wilarno Pty Ltd on the business.gov.au website shows that their ABN is 088318423.

A quick whois of kegmate.com.au shows that the ABN of the registrant, Mozzierid Pty. Ltd., is 088318423.

They are one and the same.


----------



## Thunderlips (6/3/09)

ozpowell said:


> FWIW, I bought a keg mate almost 18 month ago from Craftbrewer and have had no issues with it so far. A quick check of the warranty documentation shows that the manufacturer of the unit is Wilarno Pty Ltd.



I got the flat stainless door job from Ebay. I asked the seller and he did say it was a Keg Mate.

I'll check the warranty when I get home from work and see if it's the same as yours.


----------



## Screwtop (6/3/09)

Disco_tezz said:


> Yeah its the same one,




Not so, post if you know!

Everything comes from China, just gotta hope they keep buying our raw materials.

Ebay STAINLESS DOOR KEGERATOR BEER HOME BREWING SYSTEM




and KEGERATOR PRO BEER KEG FRIDGE 





Craftbrewer Keg Cooler:








As can be seen the CB Keg Cooler is a larger fridge than the one on the left (see the top with glasses), has a digital setable temp, holds 3 cornie kegs in the actual fridge space and comes with lockable swivel castors standard. 

The one on the left is a 128L fridgethe other PRO BEER KEG FRIDGE has a Japanese DESIGNED Maki compressor unit. On the right the most important component of any fridge - the compressor unit, have a look the CB Keg Cooler has an LG unit.

Screwy


----------



## clean brewer (6/3/09)

Hey Screwy, did you get one? You were talking about it..


----------



## Screwtop (6/3/09)

clean brewer said:


> Hey Screwy, did you get one? You were talking about it..




Yep CB checked em all out and decided on the CB unit.

Screwy


----------



## clean brewer (6/3/09)

Looks the goods, must be easier having beer on tap in the dining/living/lounge room?


----------



## Screwtop (7/3/09)

clean brewer said:


> Looks the goods, must be easier having beer on tap in the dining/living/lounge room?




Hope I don't put on weight, not having to walk to the garage any more :lol:


----------



## bulp (7/3/09)

Screwtop said:


> Hope I don't put on weight, not having to walk to the garage any more :lol:



Holy shit Screwy, Nice setup mate :icon_drool2: ,You have been a good boy haven't you.


----------



## clean brewer (7/3/09)

> Hope I don't put on weight, not having to walk to the garage any more



Or the shed, that was some walk.. :lol: 

There is a really nice spot right next to my ladies computer for one of those, wonder if she would notice?? Shit, she didnt even recognise the fridge she helped me unload that I bought on Ebay that she knew all about.. Maybe I could get away with it?? :unsure:


----------



## technocat (7/3/09)

Screwtop said:


> Hope I don't put on weight, not having to walk to the garage any more :lol:


Unfortunately my shed/workshop where all the action happens is thirty metres from the house and although a kegarator in the house would be a great idea it could be a therapeutic disaster.


----------



## ozpowell (7/3/09)

DT,

If you care, here's a short review I did of the Kegmate, JFYI.


----------



## Thunderlips (9/3/09)

Had another look at mine today as I was changing the font and moving it away from the garage door, where it collected dust.

Mind you, I bought this on Ebay but not from "dreamrider_store", though I suspect it's the same fridge.
It came with a 2 tap font with chrome Cellli style taps, 2 50L keg couplers, one regulator, drip tray etc.

Mine didn't come with a Co2 bottle.

Here's some pics...

The pump is made by LG.




Model number.



With Lancer Pacific font, bought from Ross at Craftbrewer.



With Andale ceramic font. 4th tap is useless as the fridge only takes 3 kegs but I do like the font


----------



## Disco_tezz (11/3/09)

ozpowell said:


> DT,
> 
> If you care, here's a short review I did of the Kegmate, JFYI.




Thanks for the link ozpowell, made for a good read


----------



## blackbock (11/3/09)

I still reckon the Kegmate and clone machines like Thunderlips' are the same beast in different clothing. So what if the tap is crap, if it's no good then chuck it and buy something better. You're still ahead.


----------



## Thunderlips (12/3/09)

blackbock said:


> I still reckon the Kegmate and clone machines like Thunderlips' are the same beast in different clothing. So what if the tap is crap, if it's no good then chuck it and buy something better. You're still ahead.


I reckon the flat door version is exactly the same. Same pump and all.


----------



## keedoery (1/10/09)

Thunderlips said:


> I reckon the flat door version is exactly the same. Same pump and all.



Hello,


It's Kee here from Keg King.

I can confirm for you that they are exactly the same. Keg Mate and us use exactly the same model fridge but he uses his own parts. I believe his parts are from India not China. As of June 2009 all of the ones we sell now use our new taps which are FAR better than the other ones that we use to get.

We are also making a few other modifications such as changing the CO2 regulators to Micromatic regs, and in the future our taps will all be spring back taps. If you guys have any other questions like this you should just call us.

Regards,

Kee Doery


----------



## beerDingo (1/10/09)

h34r: 
Not affiliated, but another cheap option for it:
http://www.pinnaclewholesalers.com.au/prod...c7817a524833583


----------



## claymen (1/10/09)

beerDingo said:


> h34r:
> Not affiliated, but another cheap option for it:
> http://www.pinnaclewholesalers.com.au/prod...c7817a524833583



I've got one from Pinnacle. It worked out about $650 to my door in WA. It's pretty good, I had a few issues due to a dent in transit and some funky mess around the condenser but after speaking to him and a few other guys it's all been good. The owner seemed to be pretty reasonable and willing to fix things, hell every time a customer presented an issue all models shipped from there forward included said fix so he was listening to customers which is good.


----------



## brando (1/10/09)

Thunderlips said:


> Had another look at mine today as I was changing the font and moving it away from the garage door, where it collected dust.
> 
> Mind you, I bought this on Ebay but not from "dreamrider_store", though I suspect it's the same fridge.
> It came with a 2 tap font with chrome Cellli style taps, 2 50L keg couplers, one regulator, drip tray etc.
> ...



Looks the goods! Maybe Santa will be generous to me this year.


----------



## keedoery (10/6/10)

I know quite a bit about this topic so I though I may as well hop on here to give my 2 cents.

The main kegerator that you guys seem to be talking about is what we call our Keg Master Series 3 (aka Keg Mate or Fridge that Ross sells)

Up to April 2010 the actual fridge part of the kegerators are the same however if you purchase the fridge from us after June 2010 our fridges are modified at our warehouse. Our new modified fridges give you more control over the temperature. The pre-April 2010 model will only allow you to go between 2 degreese and 10 degrees C and this is the same as what everyone else sells. The new Keg King modified model will allow you to go as low as 0 degreese meaning you will have less chance of foaming issues and you will be able to serve your beer icy cold if thats what you want to do. You will also be able to push the temperature up to 28 degreese meaning that you will be able to use the fridge for fermenting in. Then when you are finished you can drop the temp down to 0 and drop the yeast out of suspension in the fermenter before transfering to kegs. This will give you much clearer beer. So as of June 2010 the fridges are definitely NOT the same. Ours will have a greater level of temperature control. From August 2010 we will also offer an 0-28 degreese temperautre kit so you will be able to modify your own kegerator to do the same thing. It is a simple process of taking to plastic cover off the top of the kegerator and changing one of the circuit boards over.

Apart from the temperature control, please also remember that it is imporant to purchase a fridge from someone who has a comprehensive warranty and stocks replacement parts. We keep replacement compressors, doors, top covers, floor protectors, castors, guard rails, temp key pads, circuit boards etc

I will also say its a good idea to purchase the fridge from your local home brew store. It is important to support the local home brew store that supports you. If something goes wrong you do not want to have to ship the product interstate. There is a number of stores on our website www.kegking.com.au around the country. Please support them because they are the lifeblood of the home brewing industry.


----------



## Bribie G (10/6/10)

Mine won't allow me to go warmer than 10 degrees. I thought there was something radically wrong with it, as it just beeps at me as if to say "WTF" but now I know. Can you do mods on existing kegmates or is that going to be too hard / expensive? I note that mine came Via Ross from your warehouse as I still have the box :icon_cheers:


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (10/6/10)

Interesting bit of information. The extra 2 degrees down to 0 will be a welcome addition to many brewers I suspect.

Still glad I spent the time an research to buy my own taps/shanks and put taps through my fridge! Very rewarding!


----------



## Jerry (10/6/10)

KegKing said:


> From August 2010 we will also offer an 0-28 degreese temperautre kit so you will be able to modify your own kegerator to do the same thing. It is a simple process of taking to plastic cover off the top of the kegerator and changing one of the circuit boards over.




Here you go Bribie.

Scott


----------



## Bribie G (10/6/10)

Jerry said:


> Here you go Bribie.
> 
> Scott



Thanks, I totally missed that for some reason - I'll email them. A zero degree option would be fantastic for using the counter pressure bottle filler, plus if I have 3 ales on the go it's nice to have it set to 12 degrees. Cheers.

Cheers
Michael


----------

